# Name different on Degree and Passport



## Luckiee (Mar 12, 2012)

I am currently living in the U.S but I plan on moving to London when I graduate college. This means I will also be working in London. However, my first name on my college degree will be different then the name on my passport. My question is this: will the two different names give me any problems when looking for a job abroad? Since my passport is different will it look like the degree is not mine? Would it be easier for me to just change my first name on my birth certificate in order to change it on my passport so that everything matches? I'm just concerned that having my name spelled two different ways in different places will cause me trouble down the road. Any advice would be great!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Luckiee said:


> I am currently living in the U.S but I plan on moving to London when I graduate college. This means I will also be working in London. However, my first name on my college degree will be different then the name on my passport. My question is this: will the two different names give me any problems when looking for a job abroad? Since my passport is different will it look like the degree is not mine? Would it be easier for me to just change my first name on my birth certificate in order to change it on my passport so that everything matches? I'm just concerned that having my name spelled two different ways in different places will cause me trouble down the road. Any advice would be great!


You mean there is a spelling error on your degree document? Then you should get it amended or at least get an official letter from the uni clarifying it, to prevent any dispute over the authenticity of your academic qualification.

Never, ever alter an official document yourself like birth certificate. It will be construed as forgery and you can be banned from UK for 10 years.


----------



## Luckiee (Mar 12, 2012)

No spelling error. My birth certificate was incorrect. This is something that happened at birth but was never changed. Therefore, I went through school using my correct name but my passport, driver license, and basically anything requiring my birth certificate has a different name on it. I am thinking it would be safest to just have the birth certificate changed(and then the passport) correct?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Luckiee said:


> No spelling error. My birth certificate was incorrect. This is something that happened at birth but was never changed. Therefore, I went through school using my correct name but my passport, driver license, and basically anything requiring my birth certificate has a different name on it. I am thinking it would be safest to just have the birth certificate changed(and then the passport) correct?


No. Just get the degree document changed - much simpler. I don't think you can get birth register changed - you certainly can't in UK. Once the registrar finishes making an entry for a birth, nothing can be changed. So before they do so, here in UK, they show you a draft and ask you to read and correct it before making an entry in ink into the register.

If your uni won't amend the document, make a sworn statement certified/notorised by an attorney that the two names refer to the same person, and enclose a copy of it with your degree ducument.


----------

